
NPM packages: they ain’t free, you know - bubble_boi
https://medium.com/@david.gilbertson/npm-packages-they-aint-free-you-know-e3506278314c#.lp275ttn8
======
skellystudios
I enjoyed the article, but I really, really want to hear more about the Foxes

~~~
bubble_boi
Big Kev is asleep on the lounge next to me. Little Kev is under him somewhere.
Toula, Foula and Agape are curled up in the clothes dryer, it's still warm
because I had to wash all my linen today. Silkie is under the bed screaming
again. I've given her some fox prozac and it seems to be helping. She is a
troubled soul. Mr Smithers will be missed, but has gone to a better place.

